# Is an arrow rest necessary?



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

A rest is not necessary. I would use some velcro or something on the shelf and side-plate though. Nothing wrong with a rest, usually get a little better arrow flight but it's not necessary.
You can go either way.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bob - 

Necessary? No, Beneficial yes.

"Off the shelf" usually does require some cushioning, like leather. suede, flet or even the fuzzy part of Velcro. That's on the horizontal and vertical areas of contact.
If you are getting fletch wear, there might be a arrow/bow mismatch or lack of tuning.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with Curve that neither a rest nor shelf/side plate covering is necessary.

That said, and in my opinion ...

One reason to place a material upon the shaft-touch areas is simply to protect the wood from wear. A leather material shows wear over time, and though wood and finish are tough, I don't want any unnecessary dings or scratches from aggressive quill side swipes or banging shafts from a goofy loose. The bow may never wear whatsoever in this area ... I'll never know.

I also like the feel of the shaft sitting on and pulling back across a material, whether shelf or elevated rest, as opposed to the hard wood ... kinda like giving the shaft a gentle cushion to slide across rather than a hard floor.

Fuzzy-side velcro is fine. I like thin leather. You can lay it flat on the wood. You can also make a pin-point bump with something like a piece of toothpick under the leather on either or both the shelf and side plate if you desire to create a very specific point of launch for the shaft. Working the thickness of the side plate varies the offset of the shaft for tuning purposes. 

An elevated rest is a great way to fly, too, yet I reserve these types of rests for recurve bows rather than the (often) more cut-away-from-center longbow designs. An elevated rest, to my taste, just seems plain out of place on a longbow.

You can look at bow pictures and get an idea of what the shelf materials look like and how they are situated. If you desire to use one, you can cut out your own from thin leather (old wallet, purse, etc.) and glue it onto your areas with Barge cement (a common hardware store glue used either like contact cement or attached "wet" to dry in a few minutes). Or, as Curve mentioned, get some sticky-sided velcro and craft one from that. You can always easily remove and go back to naked wood if you don't like your experiments. These glues roll off the wood easily with your finger tips. 

Another advantage may be that you might get less shaft "slide-off-the-shelf" when you draw if a material is there due to the light friction present against the shaft while it moves back. This may not be a problem, but just a consideration if it does occur.

Oh, yeah ... you might get less of a "clacking" sound against the shelf when you rip an arrow from your quiver and slap that sucker into place with the fluid flourish of a Sherwood hotshot putting one of the sheriff's heavies on notice!

Just some thoughts.

(Durn, Viper, yer D97 fingers got the jump on my B50 thumbs again!)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thin -

Actually you're right, I didn't differentiate between the long bow and the recurve. Most LBs don't take too well to rests (due to degree of center shot and, well just looks), and I don't use them on mine. Recurves on the other hand... don't leave home without a rest.

And yes, besides cushioning the shot, the covering does protect the wood. 

Hey, I like B-50 too...

Viper1 out.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

JMHO, I Like shooting off my hand .... and have the scars to prove it ....


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GPW said:


> JMHO, I Like shooting off my hand .... and have the scars to prove it ....


 Yes pulling quills has enduring quality to it... :grin:


----------



## patiodadio (Jan 7, 2013)

I have mole hair on my recurve, just to prevent ware on the wood.



.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Velcro (fuzzy side) works great. Besides protecting the bow, you can build out the strike plate for tuning, and it greatly reduces noise if you are a hunter.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Ratt, that made me a better fletcher ...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

A cheap way to go is to stick a $2.50 Hoyt Super Rest on the bow. They are easy to take off and you may find it easier in the beginning. It is a small investment and may help. Otherwise, you can remove it with little loss. I have a Samick SLB longbow like you. It is a very good bow for the money (actually I have two in different weights).

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-super-rest.html


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

GPW said:


> Ratt, that made me a better fletcher ...



Learned to pay attention to that leading edge did ya?


----------

